# Columbian teeth and other pics...



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I just posted this on the General forum, I forgot we had a photo forum! So even though it's probably bad manners, I'm going to post the same thing here. I was so excited to see the teeth in my Columbian and Buenos Aires fish! So here's a simple copy & paste from the other post...


Just a few pics from my 125, which has a chronic problem with eaten plants. I know it's the Columbians and the Buenos Aires, but for the first time I'm seeing teeth on these fish - I guess they've finally full grown! I was very concerned last night when I noticed two fish had a very thin white line along their lips. I had columnaris in a 55 tank a year or two ago, and the fear of it never left. Although I didn't see any classic "cotton mouth" with my columnaris outbreak, I know it's a common visual sign. So I put on the reading glasses & peered closely at my fish - imagine my shock when I saw those pointy teeth! lol (and my relief) I saw even bigger teeth in the mouths of the 3" Buenos Aires tetras, but couldn't get any pics.

So anyhow, here's a few shots from the tank, I'm really struggling in trying to take photos in my low, low light - hope you enjoy!

One of the Black Neon tetras











The Harlequin Rasboras are always facing off with one female never impressed. They never spawn though, I wish they would.




















One of the 3" Buenos Aires tetras - my favorite fish so far.











Finally, some Columbians. They have spawned in the tank, now have 50-ish fry growing out. Last pic shows the teeth, I hope you can see them...


----------

